# New Parker Bows Evaluation (Blackhawk)



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*New Bow*

Have you looked at a PSE X-Force? Steady as a rock and has all the speed you need for 3d. :wink:


----------



## 5shot (Jan 27, 2008)

I havent ever shot a PSE Bow in the 20 plus years that Ive been shooting


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

I have a kind of love hate relationship with Parker. I have an Extreme Hunter Mag that I get along with fine. Tried to get info from Parker on their new line as long ago as last October but never heard anything from them. Really liked the Trailblazer when I shot it. But I really had to wonder about service/tech support based on not being able to get any info from them.
I wound up with a Diamond Black Ice. But if I got a great deal on an '07 at a price equal to what a Trailblazer would have cost me. Diamond tech support has be pretty good so far. You might give that Trailblazer a try before you spend the extra $$ for the Blackhawk. I tried the Blackhawk at the ATA and the draw cycle was not as much to my liking as the Black Ice and the Trailblazer.
That and a buck seven fifty will get you a grande at Starbucks.


----------



## Oggies Outdoors (Dec 28, 2005)

I shot the BlackHawk at the ATA and have to say it is the best bow Parker has produced since the Phoenix 34. I found the draw to feel different because it is only 75% let off instead of 80 and there is no valley once the cam breaks over it stops into solid wall. This is where it picks up the extra speed. There is 0 hand shock or bow jump and the 2 piece grip is alot more comfortable than I thought it would be, it might be a little cold for hunting though. I am a PARKER dealer and this is the first bow they made since the Phoenix that I can say is flat out better. I also liked it so much that I ordered one for myself.


----------



## GuinnessGood (May 15, 2007)

Any insight on the Raptor?


----------



## jerdawg (Feb 28, 2008)

*Parker Wildfire XP*

Just recntly purchased the Wildfire XP and so far really like it. I can't compare it to other Parkers as I am new (very new) to archery. I'm still trying to figure out how to adjust/set the 5 pin sight.

Has anyone had experience with this bow?


----------



## MIzamdriver (Aug 20, 2007)

I have a blackhawk.So far I am very impressed.I have shot tight groups out
to 40 yards with no problems. The blackhawk is quiet,shock free and pretty fast.I think it will make a very good hunting,3d bow.I also shot the raptor
it is a very nice shooter also.I agree the best parker has made.I did not
care for the frontier.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

jerdawg said:


> Just recntly purchased the Wildfire XP and so far really like it. I can't compare it to other Parkers as I am new (very new) to archery. I'm still trying to figure out how to adjust/set the 5 pin sight.
> 
> Has anyone had experience with this bow?


I'm sure if you would tell folks the kind of sight you have and what kind of problems/questions you have you'll get some good advice that will save you a lot of time and trouble.

Good luck. BTW the Wildfire is one of the better bows for the money. You can kill a lot of deer with that bow! :darkbeer:


----------



## DirtNapTV (Aug 7, 2005)

*Black Hawk XP*

The new Black Hawk XP is the best Parker has built ever. A dealer only bow, I think is the way to go for a top of line product so the big stores do not beat you up on price.

Just a little hand shock, hard draw cycle, no valley but shoots well, holds solid, would like some valley so you could relax to make a good shot.

Nice limb pockets, string stop and decent camo finish, cables seem to be on a hard angle to get into cable slide makes a grinding noise of somewhat in the cable slide.

But the best parker has ever built.


----------



## jamaro (Apr 13, 2003)

I have been reviewing the Blackhawk as part of a project over on www.bowcast.com. I must admit that it is a sweet little bow... I did have a problem with the serving but they are fixing it...
You can see my latest blog by following the link..
http://www.bowcast.com/content/view/280/55/

J


----------



## DirtNapTV (Aug 7, 2005)

*BlackHawk*

I read your blog, I feel as though asking about the bow has nothing to do with the company fixing the serving wear. That would be how is customer service at Parker.

Anyway as I stated before by far the best bow Parker has ever made, I have not shot the shooting star it looks good but for a hunting bow it is great.

2009 they need an all Black-BlackHawk and change the cam to the Raptor cam more valley, the letoff is not a problem but no valley is a killer.


----------



## jamaro (Apr 13, 2003)

3DM... I see what you are saying but if they don't get it fixed it was affect the shooting... because the bow will go BANG when you draw back... Bang as in broken string... Apparently, this is an issue with the design of the Cam.. not a one off problem that I am having...

Again... I think it is a sweet little bow and I will continue to shoot it but they need to get this issue resolved.

J


----------



## akoostick (Feb 17, 2008)

*Parker Pioneer XP*

I bought a Parker Pioneer XP about 2 months ago. It is awesome!!!! Not as fast as some, but quiet, very smooth and easy draw. I'm shooting very tight groups. I would agree that parker may have a customer service issue. I had a couple of questions about my bow so I emailed them. After a week, I emailed them again. After another week I emailed them again and said I was concerned about the response time. They got right back to me and said they did not receive the first two emails. Not really likely. I think they may be having some growing pains. I'm willing to give thema chance. My son has the Parker Buckshot. It is performing very well for him as well. Super quiet and accurate.

I think they are making a great product. They just need to step-up their support and communications.


----------



## MikeWVhunter (Jul 22, 2007)

*Parker Bows*

New Parker Bows Evaluation (Blackhawk)
Has anyone tried the new line of Parker Bows. I saw the new Blackhawk advertised. I'm looking a new bow this year. I have had a Mathews MQ1 for the past 8 years just wanting something different to shoot at the the 3d shoots with my 13 year old son. He has a Parker Wildfire that has been a good bow. I dont know what bow I want. Its between the Hoyt, Mathews or Parker. Thanks for your help.


I have a 07 Parker Wildfire-30"-70 lbs. I have shot this bow thousands of times and have had no problems whatsoever. I bought a wood grip from Parker and had great service. I shoot local 3-D shoots and did take a small buck last year with it (went 40yds and dropped). I have nothing but praise for Parker Bows. I have looked at the Raptor and liked it. I have not seen the Blackhawk but from its specs it looks good. I really don't think you can go wrong with a Parker bow.


----------



## DustyRx (Jul 10, 2008)

*blackhawk*



5shot said:


> Has anyone tried the new line of Parker Bows. I saw the new Blackhawk advertised. I'm looking a new bow this year. I have had a Mathews MQ1 for the past 8 years just wanting something different to shoot at the the 3d shoots with my 13 year old son. He has a Parker Wildfire that has been a good bow. I dont know what bow I want. Its between the Hoyt, Mathews or Parker. Thanks for your help


I have a new parker blackhawk and have been shooting it for a couple of months. I absolutely love it. It is light, short , fast, shock free, smooth,and quiet. It also comes with a built in string tamer and limbsavers all over it. Like mentioned before it does not have very much valley at all. That doesn't bother me at all but some it may. I have owned Matthews and Bowtech and would put the Blackhawk right up there with them. Mine is shooting the same speed as my brother-in-laws DXt with the same arrow, same setup except he is 29" and I am 28" so in theory he should be a little faster. 
Matthews - great bow
Bowtech - great bow
Hoyt - great bow
Parker Blackhawk - great bow 
Can't go wrong with any of those.


----------

